# Démarrage disque dur Externe



## a2bjump (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai effectuée un clone avec carbon mais j'arrive pas a démarrer en appuyant sur la touche alt au démarrage :s
Cela fait deux trois jours que je reformate, fait des test mais je comprend pas.

Avez vous une idée?

ps: Le disque dur est un western digital My book studio 1,5T brancher en FireWire 800.


----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2011)

Pour quel ordi ?
Avec quel carte de partition le formatage du disque ?


----------



## a2bjump (15 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Pour quel ordi ?
> Avec quel carte de partition le formatage du disque ?



Pour un 2x1,8Ghz PowerPC G5 en 10.5.8
Le disque dur externe est en carte de partition Apple.

Bonne journée Merci de votre aide


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

a2bjump a dit:


> Pour un 2x1,8Ghz PowerPC G5 en 10.5.8
> Le disque dur externe est en carte de partition Apple.
> 
> Bonne journée Merci de votre aide



Bonjour, 
Il faut que ton DD externe soit en HFS+ c. à d. _"Mac OS étendu (journalisé)"_ et sur PPC G5 en "carte de partition Apple".
Pour faire un clone, utilise SuperDuper dans sa version gratuite.


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2011)

T'as essayé en FW400 ?


----------



## a2bjump (16 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé en FW400 ?



Oui j'ai essayer en FM400 rien non plus.. le clone se passe sans problème.
Je ne sais juste pas démarrer dessus 
Devrais je télécharger un autre programme pour essayer?

Bonne journée


----------



## a2bjump (16 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faut que ton DD externe soit en HFS+ c. à d. _"Mac OS étendu (journalisé)"_ et sur PPC G5 en "carte de partition Apple".
> Pour faire un clone, utilise SuperDuper dans sa version gratuite.



Je suis occuper d'essayer SuperDuper. Je vous tien au courrant.
Mon disque dur est bien en Mac OS étendu(journalisé) et en carte partition apple.
SuperDuper est payant? ou on peut l'utiliser tous les jours?


----------



## Invité (16 Mars 2011)

Quand le disque est branché, il apparait dans les préférences système/démarrage ?


----------



## a2bjump (17 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Quand le disque est branché, il apparait dans les préférences système/démarrage ?



Bonjour,

Oui il apparait dans les préférences système/démarrage.
Mais a l'allumage du mac avec la touche ALT il apparait pas


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2011)

a2bjump a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui il apparait dans les préférences système/démarrage.
> Mais a l'allumage du mac avec la touche ALT il apparait pas



Bonjour. 

 Déjà, tu peux tester ta partition externe pour voir si elle est bien bootable. 
 Donc, dans les Préférences Système --> Démarrage, tu sélectionnes ta partition externe en cliquant dessus et tu valides en cliquant sur "Redémarrer". Tu verras bien si ça fonctionne ou pas. 

 Quant au démarrage avec la touche Alt... Si tu ne l'as encore jamais fait, tu ne sais pas forcément comment ça se passe. 
 Donc, tu commences par appuyer sur "Alt", et tu maintiens la touche enfoncée. Puis, sans relâcher la touche, tu appuies sur le bouton d'alimentation. Ensuite, et toujours sans relâcher la touche Alt, tu attends qu'un choix de partitions de démarrage s'affiche sur ton écran. Et ça n'est que là que tu peux relâcher la touche Alt. 
 Tu peux donc rester le doigts enfoncé sur la touche Alt 30 secondes, voire une minute, ou même encore plus... C'est normal !  

 Bon, j'enfonce peut-être des portes ouvertes, là, mais c'était au cas où tu découvrirais ce mode de démarrage.


----------



## a2bjump (17 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Déjà, tu peux tester ta partition externe pour voir si elle est bien bootable.
> Donc, dans les Préférences Système --> Démarrage, tu sélectionnes ta partition externe en cliquant dessus et tu valides en cliquant sur "Redémarrer". Tu verras bien si ça fonctionne ou pas.
> ...



Dans les préférences système/démarrage, je vois bien la partition mais quand je fait redémarrer il démarre mas sur mon disque dur interne .
Et pour la démarrage avec la touche ALT je sais comment cela fonctionne merci quand même.

Se qui est bizarre sais que hier j'ai tester mon disque dur sur un macpro, 'j'ai cloner et démarrer dessus sans problème. 

Donc se matin j'ai reformaté le disque dur externe en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) en Schéma de carte partition Apple. Recommencer le clone (le clone se fait sans erreur)
Et cela fonctionne toujours pas e comprend plus rien
Ce n'est pas a cause que je suis en power pc et que le disque western digital n'est pas compatible?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2011)

Je pencherais fortement pour le bridge de ton boitier alors !

Dans "a propos de ce mac/FireWire" c'est quoi le fabriquant ?

Chez moi, qui bootent, j'ai deux boitiers :
1 DMI
1 prolific PL3507


----------



## a2bjump (17 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Je pencherais fortement pour le bridge de ton boitier alors !
> 
> Dans "a propos de ce mac/FireWire" c'est quoi le fabriquant ?
> 
> ...



My Book 1112 :

  Fabricant :	WD
  Modèle :	0x1112
  GUID :	0x14EE12AFE848C6
  Vitesse maximum :	Jusquà 800 Mb/s
  Vitesse de connexion :	Jusquà 800 Mb/s
  Sous-unités :
My Book 1112 Unit :
  Version du logiciel de lunité :	0x10483
  Identifiant de lunité :	0x609E
  Révision du programme interne :	0x1012
  Niveau de révision du produit :	1012
  Sous-unités :
My Book 1112 SBP-LUN :
  Capacité :	1,36 To
  Support amovible :	Oui
  Nom BSD :	disk3
  Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Oui
  Type de carte de partition :	APM (Carte de partition Apple)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré
  Volumes :
Clone :
  Capacité :	350 Go
  Disponible :	255,27 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk3s10
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/Clone
Time_Machine :
  Capacité :	500 Go
  Disponible :	499,84 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk3s12
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/Time_Machine
Divers :
  Capacité :	546,23 Go
  Disponible :	546,04 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk3s14
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/Divers
Virtual CD 1112 Unit :
  Version du logiciel de lunité :	0x10483
  Identifiant de lunité :	0x609E
  Révision du programme interne :	0x1012
  Niveau de révision du produit :	1012
  Sous-unités :
Virtual CD 1112 SBP-LUN :
  Capacité :	767,2 Mo
  Support amovible :	Oui
  Nom BSD :	disk2
  Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Non
  Type de carte de partition :	Inconnu
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré
  Volumes :
WD SmartWare :
  Capacité :	305,9 Mo
  Inscriptible :	Non
  Système de fichiers :	HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk2s0s2
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/WD SmartWare
SES Device Unit :
  Version du logiciel de lunité :	0x10483
  Identifiant de lunité :	0x609E
  Révision du programme interne :	0x1012
  Niveau de révision du produit :	1012
  Sous-unités :
SES Device SBP-LUN :


Bus FireWire :

  Vitesse maximum :	Jusquà 800 Mb/s

My Book 1112 :

  Fabricant :	WD
  Modèle :	0x1112
  GUID :	0x14EE12AFE848C6
  Vitesse maximum :	Jusquà 800 Mb/s
  Vitesse de connexion :	Jusquà 800 Mb/s
  Sous-unités :
My Book 1112 Unit :
  Version du logiciel de lunité :	0x10483
  Identifiant de lunité :	0x609E
  Révision du programme interne :	0x1012
  Niveau de révision du produit :	1012
  Sous-unités :
My Book 1112 SBP-LUN :
  Capacité :	1,36 To
  Support amovible :	Oui
  Nom BSD :	disk3
  Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Oui
  Type de carte de partition :	APM (Carte de partition Apple)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré
  Volumes :
Clone :
  Capacité :	350 Go
  Disponible :	255,27 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk3s10
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/Clone
Time_Machine :
  Capacité :	500 Go
  Disponible :	499,84 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk3s12
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/Time_Machine
Divers :
  Capacité :	546,23 Go
  Disponible :	546,04 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk3s14
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/Divers
Virtual CD 1112 Unit :
  Version du logiciel de lunité :	0x10483
  Identifiant de lunité :	0x609E
  Révision du programme interne :	0x1012
  Niveau de révision du produit :	1012
  Sous-unités :
Virtual CD 1112 SBP-LUN :
  Capacité :	767,2 Mo
  Support amovible :	Oui
  Nom BSD :	disk2
  Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Non
  Type de carte de partition :	Inconnu
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré
  Volumes :
WD SmartWare :
  Capacité :	305,9 Mo
  Inscriptible :	Non
  Système de fichiers :	HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk2s0s2
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/WD SmartWare
SES Device Unit :
  Version du logiciel de lunité :	0x10483
  Identifiant de lunité :	0x609E
  Révision du programme interne :	0x1012
  Niveau de révision du produit :	1012
  Sous-unités :
SES Device SBP-LUN :


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2011)

C'est un contrôleur WD à priori alors.
J'ai plus d'idées :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2011)

a2bjump a dit:


> Dans les préférences système/démarrage, je vois bien la partition mais quand je fait redémarrer il démarre mas sur mon disque dur interne .
> Et pour la démarrage avec la touche ALT je sais comment cela fonctionne merci quand même.
> 
> Se qui est bizarre sais que hier j'ai tester mon disque dur sur un macpro, 'j'ai cloner et démarrer dessus sans problème.
> ...



Je peux me tromper, mais en lisant tes posts, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de branchements ou de connectique. 
En ouvrant l'utilitaire de disque, tu peux réparer tes différentes partitions, et réparer aussi les autorisations (ou permissions).
Le résultat est loin d'être assuré, mais tu ne risques rien à essayer. 




[Edith]

Je repense à un truc...
Il est possible que la commande UNIX "Bless" puisse rendre ta partition externe vraiment bootable... 

Comme ça m'avait été expliqué dans *ce post*forums.macg.co/3192908-post61.html. 

[/Edith]


----------



## a2bjump (18 Mars 2011)

[Edith]

Je repense à un truc...
Il est possible que la commande UNIX "Bless" puisse rendre ta partition externe vraiment bootable... 

Comme ça m'avait été expliqué dans *ce post*forums.macg.co/3192908-post61.html. 

[/Edith][/QUOTE]

Je ne comprend pas trop  désolé
pourriez vous m'expliquer impeu mieux? 
Ce serais gentil


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2011)

a2bjump a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas trop  désolé
> pourriez vous m'expliquer impeu mieux?
> Ce serais gentil



Dis tout de suite que je n'ai pas été clair !... 
Bon, j'ai posté depuis mon smartphone, et j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop soigné la forme... 


Supposons que la partition externe que tu veux rendre bootable s'appelle BIDULE :

Sauf erreur de ma part, tu ouvres une fenêtre dans le terminal, et tu tapes la commande suivante : 


sudo /usr/sbin/bless -folder '/Volumes/BIDULE'/System/Library/CoreServices -bootinfo '/Volumes/BIDULE'/usr/standalone/ppc/bootx.bootinfo -label "''\''BIDULE'\'''" -verbose


Puis tu valides par Enter.

Dans le meilleur des cas, ça fonctionnera.


----------



## a2bjump (19 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dis tout de suite que je n'ai pas été clair !...
> Bon, j'ai posté depuis mon smartphone, et j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop soigné la forme...
> 
> 
> ...



bonjour,
j'ai essayé en remplacent BIDULE par le nom de mon Clone mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas .
Pourtant j'ai fait un copier coller et j'ai essayer plusieurs fois au cas ou j'avez mal fait le copier coller..

Bonne journée


ps: Last login: Sat Mar 19 13:35:01 on ttys000
Mac-3:~ anthony$ sudo /usr/sbin/bless -folder '/Volumes/Clone'/System/Library/CoreServices -bootinfo '/Volumes/Clone'/usr/standalone/ppc/bootx.bootinfo -label "''\''Clone'\'''" -verbose
OpenFirmware found at IODeviceTree:/openprom
OpenFirmware model is " OpenFirmware 4"
No mount point for /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
Can't determine mount point of '/Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices' and ''


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2011)

a2bjump a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai essayé en remplacent BIDULE par le nom de mon Clone mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas .
> Pourtant j'ai fait un copier coller et j'ai essayer plusieurs fois au cas ou j'avez mal fait le copier coller..
> 
> ...



 OK...
 Un problème de "point de montage", apparemment... 
 Mais là, je ne vois plus trop quoi te proposer...  
 Tu as réparé les volumes et les autorisations à partir de l'utilitaire de disque?...


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2011)

Il semblerait que certaines personnes utilisent :

sudo bless -folder /Volumes/_Le_nom_du_disque_/System/Library/CoreServices


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Il semblerait que certaines personnes utilisent :
> 
> sudo bless -folder /Volumes/_Le_nom_du_disque_/System/Library/CoreServices



Oui, ça semble être une bonne piste à suivre.  
Il ne lui reste plus qu'à essayer et à nous dire si ça fonctionne.


----------



## a2bjump (21 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, ça semble être une bonne piste à suivre.
> Il ne lui reste plus qu'à essayer et à nous dire si ça fonctionne.



Bonjour, 

Je vient d'essayer mais malheureusement sa fonctionne toujours pas.

Voici le message du terminal : 


No mount point for /Volumes/_Clone_/System/Library/CoreServices
Cant determine mount point of /Volumes/_Clone_/System/Library/CoreServices and 
Mac-3:~ anthony$ 

J'espere qu'il y aura une solution car j'ai acheter le disque dur externe exprès pour sa.

Bonne journé


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2011)

Tu disais que ton clone apparaissait dans "démarrage", t'as essayé de le sélectionner et re-démarrer ?


----------



## a2bjump (21 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Tu disais que ton clone apparaissait dans "démarrage", t'as essayé de le sélectionner et re-démarrer ?



oui je vient encore d'essayer
mais cela ne va pas.. 
je le sélectionne puis fait redémarrer mais il démarre sur le disque interne pas le disque externe ou le clone se trouve..

Personne a déjà eu se problème?

Vaudrais mieux pas que je fait un échange au magasin pour prendre une autre marque?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2011)

Ben, c'est vrai qu'à ta place, c'est ce que j'essaierais de faire


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mars 2011)

a2bjump a dit:


> oui je vient encore d'essayer
> mais cela ne va pas..
> je le sélectionne puis fait redémarrer mais il démarre sur le disque interne pas le disque externe ou le clone se trouve..
> 
> ...



 Comme je l'ai déjà dit, tu pourrais réparer tes volumes (toutes les partitions) et les autorisations (ou permissions) via l'utilitaire de disque.  
La partition externe avec ton clone est détectée dans les préférences système, mais tu ne peux pas booter dessus. Donc, apparemment, ton disque dur externe est détecté physiquement, mais il n'est pas reconnu comme il devrait l'être. Réparer les volumes et les autorisations pourrait donc corriger ce problème de point de montage introuvable que tu retrouves à chaque fois dans tes logs. 
Certes, c'est sans garantie, mais tu ne risques rien à essayer. 

Et en parlant de garantie (vous noterez la subtilité de la transition !  ), si ton disque dur externe est toujours sous garantie, tu peux effectivement essayer d'obtenir un échange.  Si tu l'as acheté en magasin et non pas sur le Net, tu peux essayer d'expliquer ta situation à un vendeur pour qu'il te propose quelque chose adapté à ton cas.


----------



## a2bjump (24 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà dit, tu pourrais réparer tes volumes (toutes les partitions) et les autorisations (ou permissions) via l'utilitaire de disque.
> La partition externe avec ton clone est détectée dans les préférences système, mais tu ne peux pas booter dessus. Donc, apparemment, ton disque dur externe est détecté physiquement, mais il n'est pas reconnu comme il devrait l'être. Réparer les volumes et les autorisations pourrait donc corriger ce problème de point de montage introuvable que tu retrouves à chaque fois dans tes logs.
> Certes, c'est sans garantie, mais tu ne risques rien à essayer.
> 
> Et en parlant de garantie (vous noterez la subtilité de la transition !  ), si ton disque dur externe est toujours sous garantie, tu peux effectivement essayer d'obtenir un échange.  Si tu l'as acheté en magasin et non pas sur le Net, tu peux essayer d'expliquer ta situation à un vendeur pour qu'il te propose quelque chose adapté à ton cas.



Voila j'ai tous fait mais cela ne marche toujours pas 

Par Contre si je clone et que mon G5 me lache..  et que j'achete un macbook pro  intel ou i5 ou i7 est ce que je vais pouvoir récupérer mes musiques, photos ainsi que mes documents?


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2011)

Tout ça est déjà accessible sur ton disque dans le dossier utilisateur.
Pour les sauvegardes on n'est même pas obligé de cloner, un glisser-déposer suffit.


----------



## a2bjump (25 Mars 2011)

Quelqu'un n'a pas d'autre solution?


----------

